

Eben Moglen: Snowden and the Future - jvdh
http://snowdenandthefuture.info

======
jvdh
An incredibly thoughtful and eloquent set of speeches (already!) about the
revelations of Snowden, Manning and Assange, how they came about, and what the
implications are for the future. He not only takes the negative outraged
position, but also the constructive positive point of view. Now that Snowden
has revealed things to us, we can see what still works. We can see where
things have gone wrong and we can use our democracies to bring about change,
since we now can make an informed decision.

~~~
m_ram
I haven't had a chance to watch these yet, but every other speech I've seen of
his has been thoughtful and eloquent. For anyone who isn't familiar with his
other speeches, it's well worth it to give them a watch.

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=Eben+Moglen&tbm=vid](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=Eben+Moglen&tbm=vid)

------
primitur
A thought-provoking and masterful positioning on a subject that must be dealt
with the only possible peaceful way: with communication.

What if the 'net, instead of being used to commit heinous crimes against
humanity, instead continues to grow, and prosper, and flourish as a peace
mechanism? After all, a lot of people _do_ want to share intimate details
about themselves with anyone who wants to listen. There is a peaceful use of
this, isn't there? And doesn't it hinge on the ability of the individual to
make the decision, as opposed to the state yanking the privilege from you as a
sovereign, hmm .. ?

Off to find out more about Cyber Peace initiatives ..

------
jvdh
Part I is available on Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCUJn-5By14](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCUJn-5By14)
(Fortunately part II is of much much better quality)

